# Republicans Agree with Obama on HSR



## Hanno (Jan 30, 2011)

Intersting article here about how key Republicans agree with Obama on HSR. This might be a step in the right direction!

However there are many negative comments from readers. Still so much ignorance on the part of the public in general relative to passenger rail!


----------



## bretton88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Link? I do bellieve that most senate republicans, and several key house republicans believe in HSR with the condition that only routes planned at speeds greater than 110mph be funded. So there is common ground here.


----------



## WICT106 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hanno said:


> Intersting article here about how key Republicans agree with Obama on HSR. This might be a step in the right direction!
> 
> However there are many negative comments from readers. Still so much ignorance on the part of the public in general relative to passenger rail!


If anything, those comments are just the tip of the iceberg. The themes displayed in those comments should demonstrate to you just what concerns need to be addressed in order for train advocates to get improved rail service out of the starting gate.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2011)

The comments section of any news article at The Hill don't really represent much of anything, other than a the opinions of a few partisan hacks that have nothing better to do than turn anything into a partisan bickering match.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 30, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The comments section of any news article at The Hill don't really represent much of anything, other than a the opinions of a few partisan hacks that have nothing better to do than turn anything into a partisan bickering match.


That applies to the comments section of any news article on any website in the country.

Nonetheless, whenever there are recurring themes, that's where advocates really need to create point-by-point rebuttals to the criticisms, so that the facts can get out there. People who post comments on those sites may be a few partisan hacks, but the folks that read them are much greater in number.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2011)

Quite true on both points.


----------

